# National Visa from Indian Employer



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello all,

My Indian company wants to apply for my long term visa for Germany in order to support different ongoing projects in Germany. I checked the German embassy website and i think we need to apply for national Visa. But can an Indian company apply for National Visa? or Do we need to have some employment contract for the applicant from Germany?

Please let me know how is the actual process works in this case?

Thanks
Shiv


----------

